# Allegan, MI - ID: 5939 Chai, M Young, o/s



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Chai ID 5939 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 5939 

Hello, I am the quintessential German Shepherd, lovable, happy, active, and alert. I'd make an excellent addition to your family. My former owners could not longer care for me so I am available for immediate adoption. Please come see me today.


Allegan County Animal shelter
Allegan, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">269-673-0519</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14205566


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

Handsome! Looks like he has white paws in that one picture.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

No...just lighter than than the upper legs...my Ava's paws are like that too.......


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

Oh, it does look nice.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

morning bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

I just received an email from the shelter about him.

He is not neutered and his previous owners could not give them much information (health or otherwise) about him. 
He has not been tested with cats but seems to be calm around other dogs in the shelter.
They don't have a veterinary program there so he hasn't been tested for heartworm.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

morning bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

morning bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

he looks like just a puppy to me


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Allegan, MI ID: 5939 *CHAI* young male o/s*

petfinder listing removed.


----------

